# Owners' Discount When Renting a Marriott timeshare



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2005)

*I have copied and slightly edited the following from an old TUG BBS thread.*
(Note that the discount discussed below applies only for stays at Marriott timeshares. There is currently no owner discount for staying at Marriott hotels and other non-timeshare Marriott properties.) (*Edited on 12/27/06 to note that the owners' discount is applicable for some hotel stays. Try it when making a reservation.*)

-------------------------------------------------

jwa287

TUG Member 
Posts: 227
From: lyndhurst, ohio usa
Registered: Jul 2003 

posted 05-09-2004 19:21

When a Marriott timeshare owner wishes to book at another Marriott timeshare property, what is the TOTAL discount one receives? A moderator once mentioned it was *35%*... How do we book online to obtain that discount? I know there is a promotional code, but don't remember what that will be.

---------------------------------------------------

camachinist

TUG Member 
Posts: 1412
From: Kerman, CA
Registered: Feb 2004 

posted 05-09-2004 21:12

Type *MOD* into the corporate code box in the reservation engine. 
Let me know if you see a rate for a 35% discount when using the Marriott Gold VISA (which I can't find exists anywhere). I've asked the Marriott Concierge on FT this question but haven't seen an answer back yet. 
Otherwise, the discount, at least at the resorts I've looked at (NCV and MAW most recently) is 25%.

--------------------------------------------------

DougH

TUG Member 
Posts: 275
From: Franklin, TN Used to Own: Marriott Kauai
Registered: Dec 2000 

posted 05-10-2004 05:57

The discount is not automatic; it's based on availability of rooms. 

*25%* if you are an MVCI owner 

*10%* if you use your Marriott Visa 

And yes, those are cumulative percentages. For a total of *35%*...but once again, only if the rooms are available for discount and haven't been blacked out. 

------------------------------------------------
Dave M
Administrator 
TUG Member 
Posts: 6257
From: Boston, MA
Registered: Dec 2000 

posted 05-11-2004 05:55

I just tested the discount rate for NCV. I used 1/13-1/15/05 and, using the MOD code, got two rates: a 25% discount without a VISA and 35% discount with a VISA. 

The rate rules specify that the rate with the VISA requires that you "MUST GUARANTEE AND PAY WITH MARRIOTT GOLD CARD VISA." However, the benefit to owners is for using any Marriott VISA. The language specifying "Gold" is just outdated. 

Many of us here (including me - on several occasions) have obtained the full 35% discount. No one has ever reported on this board of having lost the promised 35% discount merely because they didn't have a specific type of Marriott VISA card.


----------

